# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Какой лучше драйвер для Radeon 9600pro 256 mb

## dmc

Подскажите какие дрова лучше ставить для  ASUS A9600PRO/TD/256Mb/128bit

----------


## pendruk

http://www.latestdriversupdate.com/driver/43339.html

----------


## dmc

чёто я нифига непонял ))))

----------


## pendruk

Ну тогда не судьба))))

----------


## dmc

мда... спс за помощь

----------

